# Wi plant identification.



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0085.jpg
I see the bees working it this time of year in Wi. just wondering what its called?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Looks like "Knot-Weed"


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Definitely knot-weed and the bees love it.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like the Japanese Knotweed we have in this area!
Are the stems bamboo like with segments and hollow?
My bees go crazy over it and it is blooming right now, usually produces a good honey flow. Too bad it is on the highly invasive species list and the county sprayed most of it 2-3 weeks ago and did not say a word to me about spraying near my bees and house (within 1 block and I am registered with the dept. of ag and have submitted a list of my outyards to them).  
They don't really seem to care!


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Its kinda bamboo like very easy to break off , its trying to spread across my yard . I keep cutting it off I haven't sprayed it yet though.


----------

